# Remote Coding



## Vicky Gerlach (Feb 12, 2020)

Good morning, 

I was hoping that I could get some recommendations on some great companies to apply to for doing remote coding from home. I am a certified coder with 19 years experience. I have always worked in an office with overtime at home but I would like to be full time at home now. Any recommendations would be greatly appreciated. 

Thank you!
Vicky


----------



## twizzle (Feb 12, 2020)

Conifer Health Solutions are a large company and often have coding positions. Most employees are remote. They used to come under parent company Tenet Healthcare but I think they are now separate or partially separate companies.


----------



## adwood68 (Feb 12, 2020)

Hi Vicky, 
I have been a remote coder for over 10 years. Here are some companies that you can look into that I know hire full time remote coders with benefits as long as you have experience (which you do).

Mayo Clinic
Atrium (you probably have to live in the Charlotte, NC area for this one)
Dignity Health
Kaiser 
United Healthcare
Optum 360
Himagine Solutions ( I know that they are actively looking and have recruiters on Linked In right now. )

For independent contract coding, The Coding Network is a good one to look into. 

I just did a video on this topic and the truth is that the statistics are in your favor.  The AAPC did a survey back in 2018 that showed that almost 25% of coders get to work remotely. I believe that number is probably higher now and will continue rising. 
I hope this helps. Angie


----------



## Vicky Gerlach (Feb 12, 2020)

twizzle said:


> Conifer Health Solutions are a large company and often have coding positions. Most employees are remote. They used to come under parent company Tenet Healthcare but I think they are now separate or partially separate companies.



Thank you so much for responding and I will definitely look into this company!


----------



## Vicky Gerlach (Feb 12, 2020)

twizzle said:


> Conifer Health Solutions are a large company and often have coding positions. Most employees are remote. They used to come under parent company Tenet Healthcare but I think they are now separate or partially separate companies.





adwood68 said:


> Hi Vicky,
> I have been a remote coder for over 10 years. Here are some companies that you can look into that I know hire full time remote coders with benefits as long as you have experience (which you do).
> 
> Mayo Clinic
> ...



Thank you Angie for responding, this information will help me out tremendously!


----------



## prajuprabhu1 (Feb 13, 2020)

adwood68 said:


> Hi Vicky,
> I have been a remote coder for over 10 years. Here are some companies that you can look into that I know hire full time remote coders with benefits as long as you have experience (which you do).
> 
> Mayo Clinic
> ...


Hi Angie, Do you know any companies which will hire new CPC-A coder, I have AAS in HIM and RHIT and have about 4 years of HIM experience in hospital setting, Currently working as Medical Billing Rep, I jus passed my CPC and looking actively for coding postion. Thanks


----------

